# When to do shrink caps?



## mrs.erinss (May 30, 2009)

I have foil shrinks for my bottles that I plan on doing with the boiling method. My question is, when should I do them? Can I do them the day I bottle, or should I wait a few days for the cork to "settle"?


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

It doesnt matter as they have holes in them for the bottles to breathe. Are they foil or PVC? Foil is not a shrink wrap.


----------



## Vanterax (May 30, 2009)

I usually put the caps on right after bottling. I use an old kettle and put the bottle in the steam. Shrinks instantaneously and I don't have to hold the bottle upside down. I can do my whole batch in a few minutes.

If you're going to use boiling water and dip your bottle upside down, do it before sticking on the labels or the steam will probably peel them right off.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

Look around as you can get "deals" on PVC shrink caps.
Last year I was able to get 55,000 caps and some ALL of them in 20 minutes at my wine club meeting.
Another reason to belong to a wine club!


----------



## Luc (May 31, 2009)

I always bottle and then let the bottles stand up for a few days.
This gives the corks time to settle and the pressure from corking to level out.
It also gives a bit time to see if the corks will pop out.

Then I put the shrink wraps on.

Luc


----------

